

Ask HN: iOS Promo Code Printing Service - sfalbo

Does anyone know of a service provider that will create individual business cards (or other print media) for iOS promo codes?<p>I'm envisioning having standard company or app information on one side of the card and the unique iOS promo code on the opposite side.
======
avalore
A little weekend project for the Moo API maybe? <http://uk.moo.com/api/>

~~~
sfalbo
Perhaps - thanks for the suggestion.

------
tagabek
This would actually be an incredibly useful service. I would probably jump on
this if I wasn't already busy.

~~~
sfalbo
I felt exactly the same way. If I don't find a service I may create one
because I think many iOS devs would find this helpful.

